# problem z wydajnoscia karty MMC

## svirus

Witam,

zainwestowalem w karte SD 16GB (red 35mb/s) na ktorej postawilem gentoo.

czytnik mam wpiety do magistrali PCI-E wiec powinno smigac to szybko, niestety co chwila system mi sie "przycina".

Jak patrzylem na iostat to co chwila mam strasznie spory "await" na karcie i jakies zapisy.

Moj system plikow na karcie to ReiserFS, 

czytnik kart: 43:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822 (rev 01)

komputer: hp probook 6440b

moze zle ustawiony scheduler , albo cos innego.

Mial ktos podobny problem ?

Z gory dzieki za pomoc,

virus

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpal z roota:

```
sysctl -w vm.dirty_bytes=52428800

sysctl -w vm.swappiness=5

sysctl -w vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50
```

I sprawdz, czy bedzie lepiej.

Dodatkowo, reiserfs to nie jest najlepszy pomysl na pamiec flash, dla karty pamieci wybierz planiste NOOP zamiast CFQ ktorego pewnie masz.

----------

## svirus

przestawilem na ext2 i jest lepiej.

do tego te ustawienia tez pomogly.

jak testowalem planisty to noop najgorzej wypadl.

najlepiej deadline.

do tego wlaczylem debug mmc, to co po chwili dzialania mowi dmseg:

mmc0: req done (CMD18): 0: 00000900 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0:     28672 bytes transferred: 0

mmc0:     (CMD12): 0: 00000b00 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: starting CMD25 arg 00403986 flags 000000b5

mmc0:     blksz 512 blocks 8 flags 00000100 tsac 300 ms nsac 0

mmc0:     CMD12 arg 00000000 flags 0000049d

sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** mmc0 got interrupt: 0x00000001

sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** mmc0 got interrupt: 0x00000002

sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** mmc0 got interrupt: 0x00000001

sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** mmc0 got interrupt: 0x00000002

mmc0: req done (CMD25): 0: 00000900 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0:     4096 bytes transferred: 0

mmc0:     (CMD12): 0: 00000c00 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: starting CMD13 arg 00070000 flags 00000015

sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** mmc0 got interrupt: 0x00000001

mmc0: req done (CMD13): 0: 00000900 00000000 00000000 00000000

----------

## SlashBeast

Karty pamieci nie zostaly zaprojektowane do ogarniania wielu IO naraz.

----------

## gexcite

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Karty pamieci nie zostaly zaprojektowane do ogarniania wielu IO naraz.

 

Dyski raczej też tego nie potrafią. Potrafią raczej jedynie kolejkować sobie operacje IO, i samodzielnie zadecydować w jakiej kolejności odczytają sobie dane z sektorów. Natomiast strumień danych na interfejsie musi być raczej taki, jak zażąda sterownik->kontroler.

Jeśli się mylę, to proszę o sprostowanie.

----------

## svirus

no w teorii wlasnie mi sie wydaje ze karta pamieci powinna sobie o wiele lepiej radzic z czytaniem wielu IO na raz niz dysk twardy gdzie sa elementy mechaniczne.

Ale wracajac do tematu to dorwalem jeszcze za pomoca lm-profilera ze spor mam writow przez taki proces: 

Write accesses at 371/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-179:0                  

Write accesses at 386/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-179:0                  

Write accesses at 400/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-179:0                  

Write accesses at 415/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-179:0                  

flush to zcyszczenie buforu sie domyslam, ale jak nic nie robie i mam tak wysoko vm ustawiony to coz on tam zapisuje ?

/virus

----------

## sebas86

Dyski twarde wyposażone są w całkiem sporą ilość podręcznej pamięci i nie tak mały układ logiczny do efektywnej obsługi zapytań (nie licząc tego co siedzi na płycie głównej). Może warto byłoby zainwestować w lepszy kontroler?

----------

## ryba84

 *svirus wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ale wracajac do tematu to dorwalem jeszcze za pomoca lm-profilera ze spor mam writow przez taki proces: 
> 
> Write accesses at 371/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-179:0                  
> ...

 

A może to.

----------

## svirus

tylko dodam ze po testach paru miesiecznych udalo mi sie osiagnac wydajnosc ktorej poszukiwalem (dzieki za podpowiedzi) , ale niestety musze powiedziec ze karta SD przestala praktycznie dzialac  :Very Happy: 

polowa aplikacji przestala dzialac i ogolnie masa bledow...

tak wiec apropo tego co pisalem na temat posiadania systemu na karcie SD ... niestety jest to tylko chwilowa sprawa :/

choc ciekawe to co ostatnio widzialem : http://pclab.pl/news43228.html

----------

